# barn table



## scott1959 (May 14, 2013)

ok here it goes. im making a barn table, it will be 9 feet long by 45 inches wide, the problem iss, they want the legs to fold into the table so the can move it from place to place. and not take up so much room in thier truck when its delivered, i guess its for weddings and so on, any suggestions how to make the legs fold up


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Make them out of 1 1/2 square thinwall tubing and mount that to the bottom, on a wedge cut say......2x4 wedge cut 6 feet long, with a piano hinge ( so the legs"lock" open past 90 degrees).
Cant draw on the puter. Have a look at the tables at a rental joint. You'll understand.Simple,stable, cheap.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I did not make this one, but here's an idea.... I made one similar but strengthened up the crosspieces that hold the dowel rods and used stronger hinges. It works pretty good. I dont have pics as I gave it to my son.


----------



## scott1959 (May 14, 2013)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I did not make this one, but here's an idea.... I made one similar but strengthened up the crosspieces that hold the dowel rods and used stronger hinges. It works pretty good. I dont have pics as I gave it to my son.


this looks like exactly what im looking for thank yu very much, looks great


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Yup. Jones nailed it. I'm just a steel nut when it comes to legs. Must be a subliminal Cher fetish.


----------



## jfra (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi.. Is there any chance you have a Do-it-yourself build plan for this piece. I find the piece to be magnificent. 

JF


----------

